# Batman vs Superman: nuovo trailer il 2.12.2015. Oggi anteprima.



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Dicembre 2015)

Domani, 2 dicembre 2015, uscirà in contemporanea mondiale il nuovo trailer di Batman vs Superman: Dawn oj Justice, sequel di Man of Steel, in uscita il 24 marzo 2016. 

Oggi, intanto, la Warner ha rilasciato una brevissima anteprima in cui i due rivali si fronteggiano con degli sguardi piuttosto truci. 

Video nel secondo post.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Dicembre 2015)




----------



## Kaw (1 Dicembre 2015)

Si sa a che ora uscirà il nuovo trailer?

Si dice che questo sneak peek...


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



sia in realtà una sequenza onirica, un incubo di Batman.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Dicembre 2015)

Scusate ma per quale motivo la maschera è cosi schifosa? Sembra un cappuccio.. nella trilogia di Batman era fatta di cera tipo


----------



## Kaw (1 Dicembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scusate ma per quale motivo la maschera è cosi schifosa? Sembra un cappuccio.. nella trilogia di Batman era fatta di cera tipo


Ti riferisci alla trilogia di Nolan?
In ogni caso questo è un altro Batman, un altro regista, un altro film, e di conseguenza ci sono differenti interpretazioni del personaggio e del costume.
Personalmente mi piace molto...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Dicembre 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Ti riferisci alla trilogia di Nolan?
> In ogni caso questo è un altro Batman, un altro regista, un altro film, e di conseguenza ci sono differenti interpretazioni del personaggio e del costume.
> Personalmente mi piace molto...



Si, Batfleck lo vedo molto nella parte... il personaggio sembra calzargli a pennello


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si, Batfleck lo vedo molto nella parte... il personaggio sembra calzargli a pennello



Concordo..attore che non mi piaceva neanche un po' ma che ho rivalutato come regista e credo che per certe interpretazioni anche come attore sia valido (vedere , State of Play, Gone girl e Argo per dire)


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Dicembre 2015)




----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Dicembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Troppo figo... molti si lamentano che hanno spoilerato troppo, ma alla fine secondo me ci saranno altre sorprese accennate... (Acquaman, Darkseid) Batfleck e Cavill molto convincenti, Eisenberg pure ci sta, il personaggio di Lex è quello... un pazzo con la battutina pronta... Wonder Gadot ha un impatto visivo molto bello. Speriamo bene, le premesse per un gran film ci sono tutte.


----------



## davoreb (3 Dicembre 2015)

speriamo bene! a me man of steel ha fatto abbastanza schifo.

poi spero un po' di continuita come la Marvel.


----------



## Kaw (11 Febbraio 2016)

Ecco il final trailer:





Batman spacca!!!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Febbraio 2016)

Non ho mai seguito molto il mondo DC, io sono un aficionados Marvel,
ma come può competere Batman, che mi pare non avere ne poteri ne armature particolari, contro Superman?

e come se la Marvel proponesse Devil contro Thor 

o Platinette contro la Bellucci in un concorso di bellezza


----------



## Doctore (11 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non ho mai seguito molto il mondo DC, io sono un aficionados Marvel,
> *ma come può competere Batman, che mi pare non avere ne poteri ne armature particolari, contro Superman?*
> 
> e come se la Marvel proponesse Devil contro Thor
> ...



la criptonite dovrebbe aiutare


----------



## BB7 (11 Febbraio 2016)

Spettacolare quest'ultimo trailer.


----------



## Kaw (11 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> ma come può competere Batman, che mi pare non avere ne poteri ne armature particolari, contro Superman?



Come non ha armature particolari? Ha proprio l'armatura quando combatte con Superman.
E in ogni caso lui è Batman  ha un piano per sconfiggere chiunque della JL, compreso Superman.


----------



## Aragorn (12 Febbraio 2016)

Mi sembra più Robocop vs Superman  in ogni caso non vedo l'ora di andarlo a vedere


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Febbraio 2016)

Ormai l'attesa è spasmodica e ieri mi sono deciso a vedere L'uomo d'acciaio per prepararmi bene..devo dire che mi ha stupito, ho preso il Blu-Ray a 5 euro e sono stati soldi spesi benissimo, ottimo film, finalmente un film su Superman con i controc.... e non le solite pagliacciate in calzamaglia..
Secondo me sto film spaccherà di brutto e inoltre non vedo l'ora di rimandare giù tutte le badilate di sterco che la gente ha tirato in questi mesi su Ben Affleck, sono certo che sarà un Batman che lascerà stupiti in molti...


----------



## Doctore (15 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ormai l'attesa è spasmodica e ieri mi sono deciso a vedere L'uomo d'acciaio per prepararmi bene..devo dire che mi ha stupito, ho preso il Blu-Ray a 5 euro e sono stati soldi spesi benissimo, ottimo film, finalmente un film su Superman con i controc.... e non le solite pagliacciate in calzamaglia..
> Secondo me sto film spaccherà di brutto e inoltre non vedo l'ora di rimandare giù tutte le badilate di sterco che *la gente ha tirato in questi mesi su Ben Affleck, sono certo che sarà un Batman che lascerà stupiti in molti...*


Perche sono ancora affezionati al vecchio batman.


----------



## Snake (15 Febbraio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Perche sono ancora affezionati al vecchio batman.



no credo sia proprio Ben Affleck che non convince, non è esattamente mister espressività ecco.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Febbraio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Perche sono ancora affezionati al vecchio batman.



Si ma ciò non giustifica tutte ste critiche..ancora non hanno visto il film, come fai a criticare? Quando fu fatto l'altro Batman Bale era quasi un signor nessuno in ruoli d'azione...
Poi dai trailer mi pare che Affleck ci sia eccome..


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Febbraio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> no credo sia proprio Ben Affleck che non convince, non è esattamente mister espressività ecco.



Credo sia perché la gente è ancora convinta che Affleck sia il belloccio dei primi tempi...un po' quello che si diceva per Di Caprio e Brad Pitt..Io l'ho visto in Stato of Play, Argo e Gone Girl e francamente anche come attore mi pare notevolmente migliorato..


----------



## Doctore (15 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Credo sia perché la gente è ancora convinta che Affleck sia il belloccio dei primi tempi...un po' quello che si diceva per Di Caprio e Brad Pitt..Io l'ho visto in Stato of Play, Argo e Gone Girl e francamente anche come attore mi pare notevolmente migliorato..



Assolutamente d accordo...
Dal trailer mi sembra un batman tutto diverso...rispetto al classico batman.


----------



## Snake (15 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Credo sia perché la gente è ancora convinta che Affleck sia il belloccio dei primi tempi...un po' quello che si diceva per Di Caprio e Brad Pitt..Io l'ho visto in Stato of Play, Argo e Gone Girl e francamente anche come attore mi pare notevolmente migliorato..



comunque per me non è un cane, di certo non lo aiuta il fatto che l'ultimo Batman di Bale è fresco fresco nei ricordi ed è stato un grande Batman (soprattutto un grandissimo Bruce Wayne).


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Marzo 2016)

I can't wait anymore...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Marzo 2016)

Mi è piaciuto moltissimo. 

Snyder ha mischiato piuttosto bene la presenza dei diversi super eroi, anticipando di fatto il discorso sulla Justice League visto che si parla di meta umani sparsi per la terra. La vera sorpresa del film però è Batman: fantastico il lavoro svolto da Ben Affleck. Decisamente nella parte. Un pipistrello cattivo, rancoroso e pieno di gadget: molto simile a quello dei recenti videogiochi. 
Wonder Woman non mi ha stupito più di tanto, mentre venendo a Lex Luthor, direi che Eisemberg ha centrato bene i caratteri del personaggio: pazzoide con la parlantina e battutine qua e la. 
La seconda parte del film, quando va in scena lo scontro tra Supes e Batman, e poi entra Doomsday, è davvero notevole.
Alla fine, dopo l'ultima immagine che lascia intendere il contrario di quel che si crede (non dico altro per non spoilerare), la sala è esplosa in un fragoroso applauso.

Che dire, sono rimasto davvero soddisfatto. E vorrei già rivederlo una seconda volta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Marzo 2016)

Avrei voluto andare a vederlo subito ma il mio cinema in settimana lo proietta solo alle 21..troppo presto...andrò nel fine settimana sperando le sale non siano stracolme..


----------



## davoreb (24 Marzo 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Mi è piaciuto moltissimo.
> 
> Snyder ha mischiato piuttosto bene la presenza dei diversi super eroi, anticipando di fatto il discorso sulla Justice League visto che si parla di meta umani sparsi per la terra. La vera sorpresa del film però è Batman: fantastico il lavoro svolto da Ben Affleck. Decisamente nella parte. Un pipistrello cattivo, rancoroso e pieno di gadget: molto simile a quello dei recenti videogiochi.
> Wonder Woman non mi ha stupito più di tanto, mentre venendo a Lex Luthor, direi che Eisemberg ha centrato bene i caratteri del personaggio: pazzoide con la parlantina e battutine qua e la.
> ...



A me ha fatto schifo ma veramente schifo, sono rimasto molto deluso.


----------



## BB7 (24 Marzo 2016)

Gran delusione. I primi 3/4 di film sono di una noia MORTALE. Almeno servissero a creare una trama con un minimo di profondità invece nulla. L'azione poi viene tutta raccolta nella fase finale ma senza momenti particolarmente memorabili o degni di nota. Il vero problema però è quel maledetto trailer pieno di spoiler, grazie ad esso sapevo praticamente OGNI scena del film come si sarebbe svolta, una cosa vergognosa. Secondo me il film non vale il prezzo del biglietto, quindi sconsiglio di spendere soldi per vederlo al cinema.


----------



## Brain84 (26 Marzo 2016)

Una roba indegna.
Batman che uccide, semplicemente non è Batman.
Lex Luthor che pare il fratello del Joker e sta sempre a fare le facce da ritardato, è qualcosa di abominevole.
Lois che è stupida come una pigna.
Lo scontro che di fatto dura il tempo di un peto e si conclude grazie ad una trovata vergognosa e da asilo.
Computer grafica in alcuni punti veramente fatta male.
Buchi di trama grossi come gli Stati Uniti.
Rallenty diminuiti rispetto a Man of Steel ma ce ne sono alcuni su scene dove non servono.

Stavolta Snyder è tra tutti i mali, forse il minore (intesa come regia fine a se stessa) ma la sceneggiatura è qualcosa che manco Moccia saprebbe far di peggio.

Voto: 4, sarebbe stato un 3 gnoccolanza di Wonder Woman (personaggio buttato a caso)


----------



## Snake (26 Marzo 2016)

madonna se l'ha distrutto la critica, su rotten sta al 29%


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Marzo 2016)

*La critica lo stronca, i fan sono divisi, ma il pubblico risponde positivamente: Batman v Superman, costato 250M, ha incassato 27,7M nell'antepirma USA battendo Avangers Age of ultron (ma non il ritorno del Cavaliere Oscuro o Harry Potter e i doni della morte Parte 2). Nel week end ci si aspettano 150M di incassi negli USA e 300M in tutto il mondo.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Marzo 2016)

Insomma volevo andare a vederlo ma poi mi hanno stoppati tutti questi commenti negativi


----------



## Kaw (26 Marzo 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La critica lo stronca, i fan sono divisi, ma il pubblico risponde positivamente: Batman v Superman, costato 250M, ha incassato 27,7M nell'antepirma USA battendo Avangers Age of ultron (ma non il ritorno del Cavaliere Oscuro o Harry Potter e i doni della morte Parte 2). Nel week end ci si aspettano 150M di incassi negli USA e 300M in tutto il mondo.*


Aggiungo che dovrà incassare 800 milioni worldwide per andare in pari e non risultare un flop per la Warner. 
Secondo me li farà, ma un'idea più precisa su tutti gli incassi l'avremo la seconda settimana, quando in teoria le cattive recensioni dovrebbero far calare il numero di biglietti che verranno staccati.

Il film comunque mi è piaciuto, anche se ha dei difetti dovuti ad una sceneggiatura poco brillante, soprattutto Luthor che in molte occasioni appare davvero una macchietta. E soprattutto dovuto al fatto che hanno voluto a tutti i costi accelerare lo sviluppo di quest' universo espanso rendendo questo film di fatto il prologo della JL.

Ma le note positive sono sicuramente Batflek, riuscitissimo e non sono d'accordo con chi sostiene che questo non è Batman perchè uccide. Questo Batman (volutamente ispirato all'opera di Miller) è una delle migliori versioni viste, e farà faville nel film solista.
Bene anche WW, il suo ingresso in scena è spettacolare.

Snyder come regista non mi fa impazzire, per certe cose ha un buon occhio (vedi gli incubi di Bruce e la scena nel deserto), per il resto la CGI è apparsa davvero troppo fumettosa, quasi pixellata, avrei preferito un taglio più pulito e realista, in MoS aveva trovato il giusto compresso, ma qui è troppo sbilanciata.

Rimane l'amaro in bocca perchè il potenziale era enorme...


----------



## vota DC (27 Marzo 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> mentre venendo a Lex Luthor, direi che Eisemberg ha centrato bene i caratteri del personaggio: pazzoide con la parlantina e battutine qua e la.



Ahahahhaha ma il regista è pazzo: Cranston si era offerto volontario e va a prendere uno con quel nome là, il prossimo film avrà come volontario Stallone e prenderà per la parte uno che di cognome fa Balboa.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Marzo 2016)

*Malgrado i desolanti voti dei salotti buoni della critica (29% Rotten, 44% Metacritic) Batman v Superman sta ottenendo risultati strabilianti al botteghino. Ci si aspettava un incasso di 350M nel week end, ma il cinecomic é andato oltre ogni più rosea aspettativa: sono stati ben 424M i ricavi generati in questo fine settimana. I dati sono andati aumentando giorno dopo giorno, e presto dunque verrà sfondata quota mezzo miliardo.
In particolare, i 170M incassati solo negli USA rappresentano un record assoluto per la DC, anche meglio del ritorno del Cavaliere Oscuro. La frattura tra il pubblico e la critica, inoltre, appare ancora più netta se si pensa che questo è il primo caso nella storia in cui un film con un voto cosi basso della critica sia andato sopra i 150M nel week end. Intanto su CinemaScore (voti del pubblico) il film registra una B che sale ad A per i ragazzi sotto i 18 anni. Su imdb, invece, al momento il film si assesta su un 7,5.*


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Marzo 2016)

Le critiche erano già in preventivo...
Purtroppo la trilogia di Nolan incombe su st film da prima dell'uscita e senza alcun senso (come se qualcuno si mettesse a fare un raffronto sugli Avengers partendo dai film di Iron Man..)

A me sto Batman è piaciuto molto, e chi non ha capito il motivo della sua "rabbia" non ha proprio capito nulla del film temo..

Superman invece come sempre molto piatto..purtroppo è un personaggio così, talmente perfetto che si fa fatica a definirlo in modo "realistico"..e del resto è un alieno..

A me non è piaciuto molto Luthor..troppo "schizzato" ma ormai per i villain la strada pare questa per forza..

Onestamente io preferisco decisamente i toni cupi della DC rispetto a quelli fumettistici della Marvel..spero solo che nei prossimi film, in un orgia di super poteri ci si ricordi sempre che Batman è l'unico vero super eroe perché è l'unico "umano" che non usa superpoteri ma solo le sue abilità e il suo ingegno..


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Marzo 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Le critiche erano già in preventivo...
> Purtroppo la trilogia di Nolan incombe su st film da prima dell'uscita e senza alcun senso (come se qualcuno si mettesse a fare un raffronto sugli Avengers partendo dai film di Iron Man..)
> 
> A me sto Batman è piaciuto molto, e chi non ha capito il motivo della sua "rabbia" non ha proprio capito nulla del film temo..
> ...



Mah. Che questo Batman sia superiore a Bale non ci piove, anche se la caratterizzazione, scenografia e trama molto meglio quello di Nolan. Se poi vogliamo giustificare la scelta infelice di Snyder su Batman che uccide mi sembra veramente troppo. La trama di questo film è pressochè inutile, sterile, e poco coinvolgente. Nel giro di un nano secondo Bat e Superman si ammazzavano e diventano i migliori amici di questo mondo. Il tutto condito da una versione Jokeriana di Lex Luthor, un Doomsday messo così a caso e un Superman che più idiota non si può.


----------



## davoreb (29 Marzo 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Le critiche erano già in preventivo...
> Purtroppo la trilogia di Nolan incombe su st film da prima dell'uscita e senza alcun senso (come se qualcuno si mettesse a fare un raffronto sugli Avengers partendo dai film di Iron Man..)
> 
> A me sto Batman è piaciuto molto, e chi non ha capito il motivo della sua "rabbia" non ha proprio capito nulla del film temo..



Si ma la rabbia di Superman e me sembra forzata e senza senso? E alla fine della battaglia diventano BFF in un secondo peggio dei cartoni animati.

Anche a me Batman è piaciuto, Superman invece per me è ridicolo cosi come Clark Kent ma la cosa peggiore è la trama del film che è una cosa ridicola.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Marzo 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mah. Che questo Batman sia superiore a Bale non ci piove, anche se la caratterizzazione, scenografia e trama molto meglio quello di Nolan. Se poi vogliamo giustificare la scelta infelice di Snyder su Batman che uccide mi sembra veramente troppo. La trama di questo film è pressochè inutile, sterile, e poco coinvolgente. Nel giro di un nano secondo Bat e Superman si ammazzavano e diventano i migliori amici di questo mondo. Il tutto condito da una versione Jokeriana di Lex Luthor, un Doomsday messo così a caso e un Superman che più idiota non si può.



Forse hanno messo troppa carne al fuoco e in un film di 150min si crea della confusione..magari potevano fare due film il primo incentrato sulla rivalità tra i due e il secondo sull'inizio dell'alleanza (che ho trovato anch'io ridicola fatta in quel modo sbrigativo)..

Detto ciò io ho apprezzato i toni usati...Affleck per me è stato eccezionale, la scelta di questo Batman ultra dark la condivido perché immaginando un mondo in cui Superman entra nell'universo di Batman (o di altri supereroi) non si può pensare che la sua presenza non modifichi il comportamento degli altri..

Ad ogni modo Batman (come sempre) batte Superman 10-0...non c'è proprio paragone..anzi, come sempre Batman è 100 anni luce avanti ad ogni altro supereroe..l'unico che per me si avvicina come carisma è Wolverine (parlo dei "buoni")..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Marzo 2016)

**Allerta spoiler: Zack Snyder parla del finale di Batman v Superman. Anticipazioni sul film della Justice League**



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



*Zack Snyder spiega il finale del film: "Cris Nolan, produttore del film, non era d'accordo ma alla fine l'ho convinto. Ho sentito il bisogno di uccidere Superman per dimostrare a tutti quanto lui volesse abbracciare il suo lato umano, e quindi anche la morte. Ho scelto quindi di affidare a Bruce Wayne l'incarico di creare la Justice League, perché altrimenti se fosse stato fatto da Superman sarebbe stato troppo facile. Batman esalterà le sue qualità di detective e insieme a Wonder Woman andrà alla ricerca degli altri meta umani in giro per il mondo. 
Tornando alla morte di Supes, ero indeciso se inserire la scena finale, quella dove si vede la terra che si muove sopra la sua bara (segno che c'è ancora un briciolo di vita in lui). 
Alla fine l'ho fatto per dare una scossa finale al pubblico e per dar loro speranza che l'uomo d'acciaio possa tornare".

In realtà, Cavill si sta allenando duramente per mantenere la forma in vista delle riprese della Justice League che inizieranno l'11 aprile. Per cui la sua resurrezione (altro chiaro segno che rimanda alla cristianità) avverrà certamente nel corso della seconda parte del film, ma stavolta non basterà il sole per farlo tornare in vita (per cui i componenti della Justice League dovranno trovare un sistema alternativo).*


----------



## Snake (29 Marzo 2016)




----------



## Kaw (29 Marzo 2016)

Il problema di questo film è il peccato originale della WB che ha voluto rincorrere la Marvel, e questo film è più "Dawn of Justice" che "BvS". Batman e Superman meritavano più spazio, ma è pur vero che non puoi certo farli picchiare per 2 ore, non avrebbe avuto senso, e allungare la preparazione avrebbe fatto ancora più danni, visto che già molti si sono lamentati della lentezza del primo tempo del film.

Tutto sommato è venuto fuori bene, e questo Batman è semplicemente magnifico. Non vedo l'ora di vedere lo standalone diretto e scritto da Ben.

Ci sono circa 30 minuti di scene tagliate, che verranno incluse nel BR, alcune tagliate perchè avrebbero fatto durare troppo il film, altre erano troppo violente,


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



ho letto che il salvataggio di Martha è molto più lungo e Batman ci va giù più pesante di quanto abbiamo visto


.

La Warner ha rilasciato 45 secondi in anteprima della versione estesa, e si tratta


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



di Lex all'interno della nave kriptoniana che ha una visione...


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Aprile 2016)

Visto. Gli ultimi 30 minuti, roba da Goku vs Frizzer nel pianeta naamec.. con Bataman versione Krili.. cioè inutile.

Comunque io non ho ancora capito il motivo dell'odio tra Batman e Superman. Peccato per la prima ora e mezza.. una noia mortale



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Immagino che ora Batman e co andranno alla ricerca delle sfere del drago per far resuscitare supercoso. Non credo nella sua morte


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Visto. Gli ultimi 30 minuti, roba da Goku vs Frizzer nel pianeta naamec.. con Bataman versione Krili.. cioè inutile.
> 
> *Comunque io non ho ancora capito il motivo dell'odio tra Batman e Superman*. Peccato per la prima ora e mezza.. una noia mortale
> 
> ...



Batman non è che "odia" superman ma avendo assistito alla distruzione che ha causato lo scontro con il generale zod si è reso conto che Superman potrebbe distruggere la terra o la razza umana se lo volesse...inoltre è reso rabbioso dal senso di impotenza nei confronti dei poteri alieni dell'altro..per questo decide di eliminarlo in ogni modo...


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Aprile 2016)

L'ho visto. Film sicuramente non perfetto e con vistosi difetti di sceneggiatura,ma le feroci critiche mi sembrano esagerate.
Godibile.


----------



## davoreb (13 Aprile 2016)

Visto che ormai è passato un po' di tempo e chi lo voleva andare a vedere è andato metto una mia recensione un più completa per discutere con voi la mia idea del film.

Per me il film è abbastanza disastroso, anche al botteghino dopo l'ovvio hype iniziale sta crollando e finira non solo sotto i vari film sugli Avengers ma sotto Iron Man 3 ed in america addirittura sotto Deadpool.

Per me il film ha due grossi problemi:

1. Superman

Attore completamente inadatto che in due films non è riuscito a dare un carattere al personaggio nè come Superman nè come Clark Kent, per me non riesce a creare nessuna empatia.

Poi se ci aggiungiamo Louis Lane che per me è irritante la frittatta è fatta.


2. La sceneggiatura

Il film si basa in parte sul fumetto the dark night returns di frank miller, fumetto che è considerato un dei più belli mai fatti con la celebre lotta tra Superman e Batman.

Il problema è che nel fumetto le ragioni della lotta sono politiche e hanno una logica ben precisa dove Superman viene messo sotto pressione dal Governo, ma sopratutto i due personaggi hanno una storia di decenni insieme alla spalle, Batman conosce Superman dopo averlo studiato per anni e per batterlo con un piano ben preciso si fà aiutare da Green Arrow, inoltre nel fumetto nessuno dei due vuole davvero uccidere l'altro ma solo dargli una lezione che si ricorderà nel tempo.

Nel film tutto questo viene ridicolizzato sia i motivi del perchè Superman vuole uccidere Batman che il motivo della pace tra i due dopo la quale sembrano diventare migliori amici per incanto.




Anticipazione (Spoiler)



3. La morte di Superman

Per me è prematura nella story line, cioè Superman è diventato Superman da qualche mese e già muore??? Lo sappiamo che ritorna ma perchè gia giocarti la carta della morte del personaggio principale... mancanza di idee??


----------

